# أحسن مرجع على الإنترنت لتعلم تصميم جميع أنواع الإنارة‏ -داخلية وخارجية



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 أغسطس 2008)

موقع تفاعلي تستطيع من خلاله تجربة ومعاينة تصاميم مختلفة وتعلم الكثير عن الأمور الفنية والجمالية لتصميم الإنارة

ERCO

www.erco.com

مثال لكيفية الدخول والإستفادة من الموقع

‏1.‏	بعد الدخول للموقع إضغط على ‏Guide‏ الموجودة على اليمين تحت كلمة ‏light Scout







‏2.‏	ستجد موضوعات الدليل ‏Guide overview كالتالي






‏3.‏	كمثال إختر ‏outdoor lighting كما في الصورة العلوية وفي أخر الصفحة ستجد ‏Design examples ‎‏ إخترمنها ‏Entrance area large‏ ‏كما في الشكل التالي







‏4.‏	إضغط على الـ ‏Planning كما في الشكل التالي






‏5.‏	تنقل بين انواع التصميم وشاهد الفرق وتعلم‏






موقع غني بالإنارة الداخلية والخارجية ‏
يمكنك تجربة العديد والتعلم من هذا الموقع​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 أغسطس 2008)

هل أعجبكم الموقع
أتمنى من إخواني إبداء أرائهم هل مثل هذه المواضيع مهمة لهذا القسم؟


----------



## م.عبير (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلاُ 
فعلاً موقع رائع ..
لكم جزيل الشكر مرة ثانية

عبير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 أغسطس 2008)

العفو أختي الكريمة
أتمنى أن نستفيد من هذه المعلومات ونطبقها لكي نقلل من حجم الهوة الكبيرة بيننا وبين الغرب في هذا المجال
في الحقيقة أنا أفكر بإنشاء جمعية لمهندسي الإنارة العرب وأطلب من جميع المهتمين مراسلتي بشأن الموضوع


----------



## الاحبابية (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياخي على هذا الموقع الرائع واتمنى لك دوام الابداع 
والمواضيع المشوقة


----------



## ميلاد عساف (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ...


----------



## mimi25 (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 أغسطس 2008)

العفو إخواني 
أتمنى أن يكون الدخول للموقع سهل


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير لالك على الموقع الحلو


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 أغسطس 2008)

العفو أختي المهندسة دنياقديما


----------



## designer mido (6 أغسطس 2008)

الموقع مفيد جدا في هذا المجال اخونا عزت.....انا شخصيا استفدت منه كثيرا لان تخصصي هو التصميم الداخلي و المعروغ ان مهندس التصميم الداخلي هو المسئول عن تصميم الاضاءة الداخلية و مع ذلك فكما قلت .. الكثير من المصممين الداخليين متخصصين فقط في تصميم الاضاءة الداخلية لاهمية هذا المجال

منتظرين باقي اجزاء بحثك عن الاضاءة و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخي designer mido
شكرا لك على اهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## عمر غالي (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي وفقك الله
موقع ممتاز


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا أخي عمر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الموقع ممتاز أتمنى أن يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا الموقع من أغنى المراجع بالمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس إضاءة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اللغة الفرنسية متاحة كخيار ثاني للغة الإنكليزية في هذا الموقع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اللغات الموجودة لهذا الموقع هي الإنكليزية والفرنسية والالمانية والأسبانية والإيطالية


----------



## محمد السراج (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*عندى استفسار*

السلام عليكم
سلمت يداك استاذى العزيز على شرح البرنامج ولكن عندى طلب وانا محرج منه وهو ماذا اختار لتنصيب البرنامج من الصوره ادناه فقد اخترت download 
مع تحيتى




Please choose a language

Deutsch
English
Français
Español
Italiano

© ERCO 1997 - 2008



 


 
Efficient visual comfort
6 components for ecofriendly lighting 


 
Spacing of trees -
only one of the topics covered in the extensive Guide section on outdoor lighting. 


 
BMW Welt
Light lets the cloud hover: the new BMW Welt in Munich.


----------



## عطور ليبيا (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع رائع وجميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد زكى محمد زكى (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الله عليك ربنا يخليك وألف شكر


----------



## بنار اسيا (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا ezzat لى الموقع الاكثر من رائع
حقيقة للانارة دور جد فعال في ابداء التصميم الراقي والمميز
لك جزيل الشكر على الجهد الذي تبذله وعلى 
المواضيع الجد قيمة
حقا سنستفيد منه الكثير
بارك الله فبك وكتيها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
بوركتم...والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## بالاديو (4 أكتوبر 2008)

that's soo cooo; ! thanx a milllion !


----------



## سـليمان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الموقع ممتاز أتمنى أن يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## الوسام الماسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي العزيز محمد سراج نحن بخدمتكم ولكن إعذرني لم أفهم الطلب 
هل لك أن تعيده بصيغة أخرى


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلاُ 
فعلاً موقع رائع ..
لكم جزيل الشكر مرة ثانية


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*الموقع ممتاز أتمنى أن يستفيد منه الجميع*​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك معماري حمادة


----------



## khopayp (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا الجهد المقدر


----------



## ميرو (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد شكرا جدا انا عمرى ما قابلت موقع عن الاضاءة حلو ومفيد بالشكل ده جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بكيل خالد الدبعي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب القيمة واريد منك اخي الكريم مخطط عن تصميم اضاة نفق


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم هل إطلعت على الموضع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100835-2.html#post874482


----------



## 3oLa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا أنسة علا


----------



## مروان96 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير واطعمك لحم طير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي مروان ولكن هل لحم الطير لذيذ!


----------



## newart (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــكور وبالفعل مثل هذة المواضيع مهمة جداً ومفيدة ومساعدة


----------



## walidkhlil55 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموقع الرائع سوف نستفيد منه ان شاء الله وسيادتكم الف شكر


----------



## عبيرجربوع (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم وأتمنى أن تزودنا ببعض المراجع العربية المفيدة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (13 نوفمبر 2008)

أختي الكريمة ستجدين مراجع عربية بالرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101335.html


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكور ياخي على هذا الموقع الرائع واتمنى لك دوام الابداع 
والمواضيع المشوقة*​


----------



## خلف عمر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتااااااااز الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch_noureldin (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا هندسه جارى التعلم


----------



## تامر 2007 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموقع الرائع
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## م العريشى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الأخ المهندس عزت
شكرا على مواضيعك القيمة
وانا الان اعمل فى مكتب هندسى فى مجال الاشراف واقوم بمتابعة اعمال المقاول 
وبصراحة انا عاوز الاسلوب الامثل فى الاشراف على المقاول
أو اى موقع فيه خطوات الاشراف المثلى من الالف للياء حتى يكون اشرافى مبنى على اسس علمية صحيحة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## قلم معماري (27 ديسمبر 2008)

موقع ممتاز وفكرة جيدة ان تثري منتدانا بهذه المواقع التفاعلية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً جزيلاُجاري التجربة
*


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (29 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكركم جزيلا على مروركم


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (15 يناير 2009)

للرفع وزيادة المشاركين


----------



## م.ورد (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الافادة ...


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (21 يناير 2009)

عفوا م ورد


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (2 فبراير 2009)

الموقع تم تحديثه وفيه مشروع جديد


----------



## تاج الوقار (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 فبراير 2009)

العفو وشكرا للمشاركة


----------



## eng_muhammad2010 (4 فبراير 2009)

جزيت خيرا واطعمت طيرا وزوجت بكرا وانجبت منها عشرا وماتو جميعا فى سبيل الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehabahmed50 (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.. موقع هام ومفيد
ايهاب


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك اخي إيهاب على المشاركة


----------



## elheese (23 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع شييق ويستحق الاهتمام
اخوك  محمود


----------



## ARCHITECSALAF (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخي وفقك الله
موقع ممتاز


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 فبراير 2009)

أشكركم على المشاركة وأتمنى أن نرى تصاميم للإنارة في هذا القسم


----------



## mohamed medo (25 فبراير 2009)

انا عاوز شى افهم من خلاله theballance واكون شاكر وارجو سرعه الرد مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (27 فبراير 2009)

أخي العزيز لم أفهم السؤال


----------



## ranahandsa (7 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة
وأتمنى أن يكون مفيد للجميع


ranahandsa قال:


> الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 أبريل 2009)

من المعمارين يصمم إنارة لمشروعه وهل فعلا الضوء هو البعد الرابع للفراغ


----------



## ابو جبل المصري (16 أبريل 2009)

والله موقع جميل حقيقة ، نشكرك جدا على مجهوداتك


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (18 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا كتير لالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

*


----------



## om_sohila (19 أبريل 2009)

_هاااااااااااااااااااايل_


----------



## حسام عبدالله (20 أبريل 2009)

موقع ممتاز 
اتمنى دوام التقدم


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (24 أبريل 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع


----------



## magoodi66 (24 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## saifalseedi (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووور وتسلم


----------



## توفيق فاضل (3 مايو 2009)

وقع ممتاز - شكرا لك اخي -و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 مايو 2009)

الشكر لمشاركتكم 
بالتوفيق


----------



## نورالدين تو (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## lolmar (4 مايو 2009)

حلو الله يسعدك مفيد...


----------



## سعيد يحيى الفهد (9 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (19 مايو 2009)

أكرر شكري لمشاركتم 
وفقكم الله


----------



## Bashar Qaddoumi (25 مايو 2009)

thank you engineer Ezzat 


:16:


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 مايو 2009)

عفوا أخي بشار
شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## osama morsy (25 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا المجهود


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي أسامة على مرورك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## الجرح العراقي (6 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة موقع رائع

شكرا,,,


----------



## بلال صالح (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزاكم الله خيرعلى هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## mohamed2009 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي على الأضافة الرائعة الموقع جد جميل ومهم وشكرا على ارشادك


----------



## أبو موئل (29 يونيو 2009)

مممممممممممشششششششششششششككككككووووووووورررررررييييين


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ عزت
فقد استفدت جدا من الموقع
سواء من البرنامج التفاعلي
او مطبوعات ال بي دي اف
والخاصة بالانارة الداخليةوالخارجية وتفاصيلها
واستفاد منها الكثير م الطلبة من خلال العرض
فشكرا لكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (30 يونيو 2009)

دكتورة معمارية قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للاخ عزت
> فقد استفدت جدا من الموقع
> سواء من البرنامج التفاعلي
> او مطبوعات ال بي دي اف
> ...


الشكر الجزيل لك أختي الدكتورة 
فعلا كلماتك مشجعة وهي حافزة لي على الإستمرار بكتابة مواضيع عن هذا الموضوع طالما أن هنالك أشخاص يجدوها مفيدة 
تحياتي لك
أخوك 
عزت بارودي


----------



## saber salim (5 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك أخي الكريم 
أتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك أخي صابر على المرور


----------



## h.d (21 يوليو 2009)

موضوع الانارة موضوع شيق جدا و متشعب
و كتير ناس بتفكره بسيط


----------



## eng.salwa20 (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور نورتنا


----------



## El baqary (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل واتمنا من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (21 أغسطس 2009)

أشكر الجميع على مشاركتهم الجميلة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمد 977 (24 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف شكر من صميبم القلب 
تسلم ايدك

مشكوووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووووور 
ألف ألف شكر من صميبم القلب 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## ريم النفود (24 أغسطس 2009)

ما قصرت ولله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## المهندس معاوية (31 أغسطس 2009)

يعجز المرء عن تقديرك وشكرك
لكني أقول لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## tigany (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ezzat_baroudi قال:


> هل أعجبكم الموقع
> أتمنى من إخواني إبداء أرائهم هل مثل هذه المواضيع مهمة لهذا القسم؟


طبعا مهمة جدا يا ماستر​


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## loaialfki (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك


----------



## Randa lao (9 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات مهمه شكرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (20 أكتوبر 2009)

أشكر جميع الإخوة المشاركين على مشاركتهم


----------



## ammaid_2000 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحه الموقع ممتاز وبه معلومات مفيده جدا وانا مع الجمعيه


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (21 أكتوبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالله النجومي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووور على الموقع جميل جدا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ود الفريد هربرت (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا استاذي العزيز لمجهودكم الرائع فقط ارجو اضافة انارة الاستوديوهات ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ali.rnkousi (13 نوفمبر 2009)

موقع رائع جدا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الحنوون74 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا // جزاك الله خير ونور طريقك وانا اتمنى ان نواكب التطور الحاصل في الغرب ولا نقف مكتوفي الأيدي نتفرج فقط


----------



## العلات (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## معاذفوزي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الصديق العزيز الموضوع ممتاز ولاكن لم تفدنا بطريقية وحساب التصميم للمساحات والانارة الضاهرية والمخفية وان اعتمادك على السلايدات الاجنبية الجاهزة في التصاميم ونحن نطمح بان نتقدم في هذا المجال المهم جدا في علم التصاميم الكهربائية ومن دون الاعتماد على نقل ما هو جاهز من مشاريع اجنبية وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## إبن جبير (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم عزت ، لما تبذله من مجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ماجدالعلي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم بحقك وبحق نبيك العظيم احفظه من كل سوء وزد من علمه


----------



## ehab_sdik (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng.sus (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مررر جميل الموقع دا شكرا نورتي عقولنا


----------



## خالد جندي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

:75:حقيقي ، شكرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمشاركتم معنا


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع ؛ مشكور....... بارك الله قيك


----------



## canadawy (9 يناير 2010)

very good


----------



## architect one (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وسدد خطاك


----------



## احمد المنزك (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم والله هالرابط مفيد جدا وانا نفسي راح اخد منه افكار للانارة الخارجية لبيتي 

مشكور يا اخي واقبل مروري:77:


----------



## saidzaman (10 يناير 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## أبويسلم (11 يناير 2010)

افيدوني في انارة الشوارع ومد الكابلات وانواع الكابلات الكهربائية وشدة التيار فيها


----------



## أبويسلم (11 يناير 2010)

الله يحفظكم مشروع دراسة انارة الشوارع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/سليمان احمد (12 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبعد:
انا زميلكم الجديد م/سليمان احمد كلية الهندسة قسم عمارة كل سنة وانتم طيبين بالعام الجديد وانا دايما كنت بسمع انه المنتدي دة من احسن المنتديات الهندسية*


----------



## shyb (13 يناير 2010)

الأخعزت هل erco شركة تصنيع الأناره وهل هذا الموقع تابع لهذه الشركه


----------



## نورالدين تو (17 يناير 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاُ *


----------



## م لؤى محمد (17 يناير 2010)

*




*​


----------



## ALRAND (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور ومأجور


----------



## عطيفة (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي الموقع الجميل والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## mahmoued dagher (29 يناير 2010)

*[email protected]*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور انامععجب جدا بالموقع وبشكر جميع المهنسين العاماين على نشر المعلومات الثمينة لأفادتنا......................:75::75::31::77:


----------



## mahmoued dagher (29 يناير 2010)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوكم محمود داغر:31: من مصر
:75::75::75::75::75:اشكركم على الموقع الجميل المفيد:75::75::75::75::75::75:​


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (11 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

بداية رائعة


----------



## محمد عبيدو (14 فبراير 2010)

تشكر أخي الكريم مجهود رائع تشكر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## ahmed_20 (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكور والف الف الف شكر


----------



## eng.mohammedhassan (21 فبراير 2010)

فعلا موقع رائع بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا يا عظيم


----------



## alybaba1 (2 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

موقع ممتاز

شكككككككككككرا


----------



## HAMZA AZIZ (14 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد مسعد (15 مارس 2010)

من جد شي خيالي

اغلب ضعف طلاب العمارة هي في الأضاءه
حتى الي يشتغلو ماكس 

لكن يسلمو على الموقع والموضوع


----------



## k0n9 (26 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود طيب و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## Vision83 (1 مايو 2010)

موقع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tabaloga (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عن الموقع دا
و كمان عن طريقة الشرح الموجودة فى الموضوع للوصول لاقصى استفادة ممكنه
بجد موضوع مميز


----------



## النااااصر (1 مايو 2010)

أود أن أشق طريقي في أنا أصبح مقاول لميلي التام لهذا المجال علما" بأني أعمل في التجارة لاكن أتمنى أن أتعلم هذة الصنعة في مجال العمران أفيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفارس الجرىء (18 مايو 2010)

ياريت يدوم هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## happy architect (20 مايو 2010)

موقع رائع ومفيد جدا بالفعل 
ماشاء الله جميع مواضيعك أخي الكريم في الإنارة متميزة جدا جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب بلاده (21 مايو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاُ 
فعلاً موقع رائع ..
لكم جزيل الشكر مرة ثانية*


----------



## نوربهاء (23 مايو 2010)

الف شكررررررر


----------



## eng_ahmed_hess (27 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (27 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فيوز (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد بخيت (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussam omar (4 يونيو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششكور ياهندسا


----------



## مهدي الطائي (5 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز موضوع رائع


----------



## عبدالله إبراهيم (7 يونيو 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود الطيب_
_بارك الله لك في حسناتك_
_و زادك علما و خلقا و دينا_


----------



## yaser90 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## cad for all (9 يونيو 2010)

متشكرين علي الموقع حلو اوي


----------



## احمد الجواد (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ على ماتقدمه ونتمنى الاستمرار والموفقية في ما يرضي الله


----------



## tarek_elshreaf (1 يوليو 2010)

بورك لك وعليك


----------



## arch_fatima (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مهندس عزت.أنا لم أدخل الموقع بعد ولكن في أقرب فرصة سأشرح لكم كيف استفدت منه في العمارة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SEAZAR22 (5 يوليو 2010)

بالفعل سيد عزت نحنا بحاجه لاغلاق هذه الهوه بيننا وبين الغرب,وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعه ...
وبالتوفيق دائما...
صبحي زكوان الحيدر


----------



## احمد داوود (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maya man (12 يوليو 2010)

حلو كتير طرحك جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد ادم كاس (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (9 أغسطس 2010)

*اسم المرجع*

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة احسن مرجع للتصميم

يعني اسم المرجع 
واسم المؤلف

وكيف استطيع تحميله


----------



## qasim ayed (11 أغسطس 2010)

لك الشكر الجزيل اخ عزات على الجهد الطيب


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علئ هاذا الرابط


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علئ هاذا الرابط


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (28 أغسطس 2010)

:75:السلام عليكم :75::75:

شكراً جزيلاُ 
فعلاً موقع رائع ..
لكم جزيل الشكر :75::75::75::75:


----------



## مثنى الاحمد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي وانشاء الله تبدعنا بالكثير


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ياخي على هذا الموقع الرائع واتمنى لك دوام الابداع 
والمواضيع المشوقة


----------



## خالد صالح العبيدي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يااخي واتمنى عليك لوتكرمت ان تسلط الضوء على انارة الفيلم السينمائي والتلفزيون والمسرح لانها بصراحة مهمة في مجال معرفة هندسة الانارة السينمائية والتلفازيةوالمسرحية .مع الشكر لكل هذه الجهود المخلصة


----------



## سما الاسلام (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممنون*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AHMEDABDELHADY2008 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور باشمهندس 
انا عايز من فتره اكتسب مهارات التصميم الكهربائي 
سواء بالدورات او القراءه 
واعتقد دي بدايه 
ولو تعرف اماكن للكورسات التصميمات الكهربائيه نرجو الافاده :77:


----------



## varadero09 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

thx


----------



## عاشق منير (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك على السايت دة فعلا اهنيك وانا معاك في الجمعية


----------



## arch_hamada (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ............................*​


----------



## توفيق فاضل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع جدا غني بالمعلومات - الف شكر و بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم 763 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على شرحك لدخول الموقع كما انة مفيد


----------



## أبوأحسان (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدا .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدتيرو (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanksss aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## محمود طباشه (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى الفاضل لمجهوداتك القيمه


----------



## hamdy880 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سالم علي المفتي (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا يأخي وأتمنالك التوفيق الموقع جميل ويمكن الأستفادة منه بشكل جيد


----------



## bashar7171 (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات و الكتاب الرائع أيضا
م. بشار


----------



## بغداد المنصور (20 يناير 2011)

موضوع شيق ومفيد


----------



## الخـير1 (21 يناير 2011)

انت مشـــكور على هذه المــواضيع المفــيدة


----------



## حسام الدين الشريف (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوور جدااا اخي الحقيقة موضوع هام ومرجع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق منير (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gedoamen (14 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ع الموقع


----------



## abdelbaset_2009 (17 فبراير 2011)

جميل


----------



## Architect Hashem (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## رفيق بن يزيد (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
الموقع اكثر من رائع 
في انتظار المزيد منك اخي


----------



## واسع الرؤيا (6 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخوي بس اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يندرج تحت تخصص التصميم وليس الهندسه الكهربائية


----------



## جبلون2008 (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ماكساوى (11 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (12 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## ramy elbaz (18 أبريل 2011)

الله يكرمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## alaashaker (18 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (19 أبريل 2011)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة


----------



## عبدالله إبراهيم (20 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
الفائدة عظيمة 
شكرا جزيلا على الافادة


----------



## abouelmouti (23 أبريل 2011)

رررررررررائئئئئئئئععععععععععععع


----------



## حسام الحسني (6 مايو 2011)

بصراحه مجهود ممتاز وارى انه لا بد من تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائده الجميع


----------



## moh 3bdel gawad (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## moh 3bdel gawad (13 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## moh 3bdel gawad (13 مايو 2011)

شكر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الفتاح البلقوي (15 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## boualem2010 (30 مايو 2011)

*مشكور ياخي على هذا الموقع الرائع*


----------



## سقلين (30 مايو 2011)

جميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## THE GENIUS MAN (30 مايو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة
موقِع جاااااااااااااااااامد:77:
​


----------



## البوكش (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ياباشا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## القاتله (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور والله يجازيك خير .. استفدت منه كثير والحمدلله


----------



## al_lod (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه كل خيرا


----------



## م.حبيب خليفاوي (11 سبتمبر 2011)

احاول تحميل اخر اصدار لبرنامج ديالوكس لكن لاأجد الرابط لذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طارق السرحان (13 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## Sudarch (14 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع ممتاز شكرا


----------



## saad kamel ghazy (21 سبتمبر 2011)

نشكرك يا اخي على المواضيع المهمة والمفيدة


----------



## saad kamel ghazy (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نشكرك على مجهودك و نتمنى لك التوفيق
سعد غازي


----------



## hg[fvd (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بان حمدان (27 أكتوبر 2011)

انا ممتنة جدا الموضوع يستهويني ورائع فانا اعشق تصمميم الانارة وعندي سمنر بعد غد عن تصميم انارة المناجم مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عامر البنا (25 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخى على هذه الافادة الرائعة


----------



## غسان الفهد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الممتاز


----------



## سيدسكر (6 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2526490&posted=1#post2526490#ixzz1inX0uGuI


*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته افدوني جزاكم الله خير اي احد عنده معلمه عن التحكم بالاناره وكهربه المنزل عن طريق الاي باد وكيفيه وشرحه ولكم جزال الشكر*​


----------



## Oil Oil (24 يناير 2012)

God bless you


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (29 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاُ فعلاً موقع رائع ..


----------



## عماد خليفة (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اشكرك استاذ عزت


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 مارس 2012)

عفوا اخي الكريم


----------



## bessa.hamid (17 مايو 2012)

​مشكور ياخي على هذا الموقع الرائع واتمنى لك دوام الابداع 
والمواضيع المشوقة


----------



## علم ادريس (18 مايو 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه الروابط


----------



## m_kamel_arc (7 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## الهدهد البابلي (29 يوليو 2012)

مشكور وفقك الله


----------



## Ammar M.Amer (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## HAKOENG (22 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر أخي


----------



## elzein kamal (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*الشكر الجزيل للباشمهندس عزت وبدأت الاستفادة من الموقع وربنا يكثر من أمثالك*


----------



## salehhassan (20 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## محمود ابوسعيد (18 يناير 2013)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد: عدد من صلى عليه وعدد من لم يصلى عليه
عدد ورق الشجر ورقه ورقه وعدد كل ورقه الفا الفا
عدد قطر الامطار قطره قطره وعدد كل قطره الفا الفا
عدد حبات الرمال حبه حبه وعدد كل حبه الفا الفا
​


----------



## عبدالحفيظ سعيد (1 أغسطس 2013)

الحاجات العملية حتي لو كانت صور بنكون مفيدة مشكور كتير


----------



## مهندسة معماريه (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشاركة رائعة .. جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسد الغابة (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا الموقع جميل وفقكم الله


----------



## mostafa elwaraky (11 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور أخى الفاضل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بسام صريم (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووررر اخي


----------



## AL HADDAD (20 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rubajordan (1 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع رائع شكرا


----------



## eng_ezdien (4 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------

